# wanted review on arizona ez fletch



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

any thing on this????


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

My brother inlaw has one and we fletched alot of carbon arrows and did 1 or 2 fletch repairs with no problems...In my opinion they work really good..
TM


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive had mine for about 4 years and love it. Its simple and fast.


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

The only issue I have with mine is that it will leave a small scuff/mark on the arrow wrap just behind the rear of the vane. 

Other than that, simple, easy and it works about sums it up.

I forgot, extremely portable. Just chuck it in your tackle box and you are always ready when you shoot off a vane.

Michael


----------



## Timmer72 (May 17, 2007)

I've got a couple. My right helical model was purchased new and works well. I then bought an offset model used on Ebay. It's seen better days as the spring seem worn out. I now have a Bitz though and can say it's much better. Problem for me with the Arizona fletcher is that it's not adjustable. If you're going to be fletching alot of arrows I'd look to the Bitz jig. But if you only plan on doing a few arrows and aren't going to play with different vane configurations the Arizona will work just fine. I'd recommend buying a new one though.


----------



## Huntin Nole (Nov 29, 2007)

*Great product*

I've had one for years and they work great. It takes a little practice to apply the glue neatly to the fletching to keep it from oozing out of the sides, but you'll get the hang of it quickly. I'd highly recommend it. :wink:


----------



## waylonh (Jul 20, 2008)

I would/will have another. My fletching jobs look as good as factory arrows when i take my time. 
Like any jig, you will have to watch how much glue you use, or your vanes will push glue, and come out ugly. (Has nothing to do with which jig you use just too much glue.)

I have a right ("hielicle") model, and it puts a slight spin on my arrows. I take it with me to the camp, and can have an arrow refletched in 2 minutes. 



Also, when I bought mine the guy at the pro shop said they wouldn't do feathers, or quickspins. I call BS cause I use both. You just have to do 3 quickspins at a time, since the qspins are hard to fit through the jig slot. However, if I'm using blazers or duravanes you can do one vane at a time. 


Go get one they're worth it.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

No questions asked....

Buy one... I own 3 of them, and love them all.

Dwayne


----------



## bradkoz (Oct 11, 2008)

i love mine


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Ez fletch*

The BEST I've ever used.


----------



## ~Austin~ (Oct 6, 2008)

*Won't use anything else.*

They're awesome. Very easy to use, and just as much precision as anything else i've tried.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have 2, the carbon 1* straight and the right helical 6* and I think it is a good product. Very easy and fletches 3 fletching at a time.


----------



## abentarro (Mar 20, 2007)

*best i have seen and used so far*

we are a pro shop and fletch all of our arrows thousands and thousands per year and this is the only jig we use cant go wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benfire23 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Easton Axis Full Metal Jacket?*

I am just beginning to learn how to build my arrows and will be buying some equipment in the next few months. I am interested in fletching easton axis fmj's and am planning on using blazers or the quikspin speed hunters. Will the arizona rig perform well on those items? Thanks!


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

I love mine.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a question instead of a reply. will this fletcher ajust so you can move the vanes closer to the nock or not? 

2008 martin bengal
2008 martin moab


----------



## tommyhydro (Dec 16, 2007)

*kinda*



bowgramp59 said:


> i have a question instead of a reply. will this fletcher ajust so you can move the vanes closer to the nock or not?
> 
> 2008 martin bengal
> 2008 martin moab


as far as i know they aren't, but when i used mine for the first time i did it by accident, you can do it if you don't push your arrow all the way down into the fletcher, but you wont be able to get a consistent placing from arrow to arrow


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

I could never get complete contact with mine. maybe I'm just not smart enough to figure it out. so I went to a bitz and haven't looked back.


----------



## spwz99 (Dec 3, 2008)

The proshop I work at uses one pretty frequently. Its not as precise as our Bitz, but it is a LOT faster. 

I don't like to do quickspins with it because the kicker tends to hang up in the jig and can pull the vane off if the glue isn't set up all the way. Other than that it works great.


----------

